# Possible temperature shock?



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all,

I just finished with a 3-day blackout that successfully got rid of a lot of algae. However, because it was covered for a while, the temperature rose to about 81 in there. I didn't realize this until I did a water change and starting adding new water. So I figured I better not stop. The final temperature after the water change is 76. So I had a 5 degree shift in a matter of 15-20 minutes. 

Will this cause any harm to my fish?


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think 5 degrees in 15-20 minutes will do much if any damage, as long as it really was gradual over that amount of time. When you get new fish you float them in your tank for 10-15 minutes, I think this is essentially the same thing.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

cbirk said:


> I don't think 5 degrees in 15-20 minutes will do much if any damage, as long as it really was gradual over that amount of time. When you get new fish you float them in your tank for 10-15 minutes, I think this is essentially the same thing.


That's true. Well the tank cleaning process took about 15-20 minutes. I slowly added the water over a period of maybe 10 minutes, so that's when the real temperature decrease occurred. However, none of my fish are acting stressed or anything. They seem quite happy their water isn't green anymore.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what fish you have in your tank but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't cause any long term damage. I agree with cbirk. I'm glad your black out worked!


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'm not sure what fish you have in your tank but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't cause any long term damage. I agree with cbirk. I'm glad your black out worked!


I have neons, cory cats, and adf's 
And thank you!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you'll be fine too. I know with cories a drop in water temperature may actually trigger them to spawn as it simulates a cool rain shower like what they would get in the wild.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> I think you'll be fine too. I know with cories a drop in water temperature may actually trigger them to spawn as it simulates a cool rain shower like what they would get in the wild.


Really? That would be awesome if my cories spawned. I bet it highly unlikely though.


----------

